# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  ¿podría hacer un bastón bailarín casero?

## Enjel

Hola a todos, muy buenas. Verán, e visto en tiendamagia que el bastón bailarín cuenta 12€ + gastos de envío. Pero, con solo observar un vídeo de youtube en el que un ilusionista realizaba trucos con el bastón, me pareció que el bastón está sujetado por EDITADO, y al ver sus manos, me pareció que estaba sujetando algo con fuerza, y, de echo, al menos para mí, se nota mucho. Ví este vídeo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poLCFcyneL4

EDITADO

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Hola Enjel. Te equivocas en varias cosas.

Lo primero en tu forma de comenzar en este foro. Deberias haber leido las normas y haberte presentado correctamente.

No se explican secretos magicos en este foro.

En cuanto al baston no puedes estar mas equivocado. Es muchisimo mas que lo que supones.

Mi consejo es que si quieresaprender magia te compre un buen libro y comiences desde el principio. Yo no lo hice asi y al cabo de un tiempo no tube mas remedio que hacerlo, si de verdad quieres que tu magia sorprenda y apasione (que es algo que se consigue tras años de estudio serio)

Otra cosa, por el precio del baston el tiendamagia no merece la pena fabricarlo.

----------


## Enjel

Ok, gracias por la respuesta. He editado el tema, y les heché un vistazo a las normas del foro, pero no me dí cuenta de que no se podían revelar los secretos mágicos. En cuanto a lo de presentarme, ya lo hice en su respectivo foro. Pediré el bastón y os cuento. Gracias a todos

----------


## AHC

Enjel.

Tu impresion sobre lo que viste en ese video se debe a que el mismo no está presentado como Performance sino a modo de demostracion visual del baston.

Si ese mismo mago hubiese usado el Dancin Cane como "Mago" no te darias cuenta absolutamente de nada.  :Wink1: 


Por lo menos esa es mi impresion.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## israelpeña

concuerdo con AHC....la manera de presentar la ilusion ya se me hacia algo diferente...

a lo de la pregunta del tema. creo yo la respuesta es si, ; si se podria hacer un baston bailarin en casa.

el mio, por ejemplo, es 100% casero.

solo hay que tener cuidado con el equilibrio, para que tu baston tenga un buen balance (o al reves..pero se entiende igual..)

xau xau
copy

----------


## rodrigo_vda

pero está claro que para aprender a fabricarse uno y saber su funcionamiento hay que comprárselo antes, la pregunta creo que se refería a que si se tiene que comprar uno o podría fabricárselo sin comprárselo, la repuesta es: si, tienes que comprarlo, sino será casi imposible averiguar el truco y más dificil saber como fabricarlo.

----------


## 7corazones

Yo me lo fabriqué.
Sabia el secreto y me fui a la tienda de modelismoy  compre un par de listones de balsa y me fue muy bien hasta que se me rompio.
Ahora estoy en proyecto de construir uno ams gordo, mas liviano, desmontable y con un sistema de recogido como el de Dirk Losander.

----------

